# Opa ulae



## hervemonroy (Jun 22, 2011)

I have about 24 opa ulae (red volcanic hrimp from Hawaii that live in an anchiline environment) and I would like to obtain more. The usual source ("Ocean Rider") went out of business and the web site is frozen. Does anyone know how/where I can obtain more opa ulae? They are the very thin and delicate, and can be as long as a fingernail. Gregarious and fun to watch. Help!


----------

